# Honda HS928 VS Ariens Pro Track 28"



## Skeet Shooter (Oct 2, 2014)

So after not being able to get a good quote for my investment property for plowing ($80 per 3") being the only quote I was able to get. I have decided to just buy a second snowblower and keep one at the house... Anyhow...

I am down to two and scheduled for a test on the Honda HS928 tomorrow. The Ariens Professional Tracked 28" Hydro is the other.

So here is what I'm trying to figure out... Price is actually cheaper on the Honda vs the Ariens, as I believe that has a little bit to do with the 3 extra featuers the Ariens has over the Honda.
Ariens has:
Drift Cutters (not a big deal, I could make that myself)
Electric Heated Handlebars (I believe I can get a kit for around $80-$90 online)
14" Impeller (Thats where I need a little advice)

Here is what I can't figure out... I know the Ariens has a B&S 420cc 21 Lb Torque engine and has the bigger impeller. Logic would dictate that it should be able to handle more snow intake and output. 

Now, the Honda in my mind is absolutely bulletproof. I know I'll be happy with it, and I can get one from my local dealer where I bought my mower. The only thing I'm hung up on is the potential for bogging down, as its a smaller enging 270CC 14 LB Torque. Every video I've seen with a honda, shows it shooting snow into the atmosphere, and I havnt seen a big bog down either... 


The Ariens also has what I would call a sub-par track drive with "Locking" differentials... I don't like that design at all.
Can anyone help provide some clarity on this?


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I may be wrong, but one way to overcome the impeller size, is impeller speed. This would also explain the distance that you have observed in the videos. 

That said, I think of the two philosophies of impeller design, and which is the better one, depends on your typical snowfall type. 

The faster impeller design would probably be best for colder climes, with a more fluffy consistency. Where as the larger design, may work better with heavier and wetter snow and ice. 

Both could do the job, without question. To me, it really comes down the question, do you want hand warmers or a better the track design? That said, there probably is a reason that the 928 has been around as long as it has, in a relatively unchanged form.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

My advice: anyone that can buy a new Honda, should.

Scot


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

trust me, the hondas are the best. i dont personally own one but a neighbor down the street has one and it throws a good 40 feet. i would use these
Heated Grips Inserts Handlebar Hand Warmers Fits Universal Grip ATV Motorcycle | eBay


----------



## lclement (Jun 23, 2014)

It would be very nice to see both of these models working at the same time in the snow… shooting from the hip I would say go for the Honda 928. As one other said proven design and it has been around for a long while. Are heated grips nice? Sure… but do they really get that warm? If you get that cold most people would walk inside or get in the truck to warm up, at least that’s what I do. 
I am not sure of this but it sure seems like Hondas have a faster auger and impeller over other brands? Does anyone know for sure what give Hondas their advantage to throw so much snow so far? 
I like ariens but have to give Hondas the credit, plus Hondas have better resale values.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

lclement said:


> Does anyone know for sure what give Hondas their advantage to throw so much snow so far?
> I like ariens but have to give Hondas the credit, plus Hondas have better resale values.


Extra tight tolerance between the impeller and the auger housing account for the long distance snow discharge on Honda two stage snow blowers.


----------



## pfn (Dec 24, 2010)

If I had to choose I would go with the Ariens less the tracks. I have a tracked Ariens Pro and I believe it is overkill. Wheels are much easier to turn and do a fine job and if it does slip throw on a set of chains and off you go. Save a little money and a lot of back pain, go trackless.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

I dont believe in the need for tracks, or chains! 
unless you have a steep driveway..but if the driveway is basically flat, I dont see any use for tracks or chains..im using 44 year old original Ariens wheels in western NY snowfalls:










This will my 7th winter with that machine..No traction issues at all, ever..
Scot


----------



## Skeet Shooter (Oct 2, 2014)

Thanks for the replies! Ive actually seen a side by side comparison of the two... Its hard to tell on the video, plus the ariens was a non-tracked version. Also It seemed like the ariens was constantly trying to apply downpressure to keep it from riding up, where as the honda, it looked like he just let it go and barely kept his hands on the bars... 

That right there is a great indicator that the bucket downforce and weight distribution is very good.

Im intrigued that a 14" impeller would be better for heavy snow over the 12" I think the faster it goes the faster it can break up and shoot it up and out. The Ariens certainly takes the cake in the torque department, but I have no idea as far as who is the winner in clearance and tollerances...

My buddy has a 24" Platinum and he says his never gets clogged up... I've witnessed it and its quite a machine, however, I will say that it struggles with the wheels on his steep driveway, and definitely bogs down in snow over 18" and heavy snow... 

I will definitely see which one I'm more comfortable with, but I really couldn't care too much about the hand warmers.


----------



## q95 (Sep 17, 2014)

I just purchased a Platinum 24" SHO yesterday, it should arrive from the dealer on Monday. I've got my fingers crossed that we get LOTS & LOTS of snow this winter! I can't wait to use it, over & over. I went w/ the Platinum SHO over the Deluxe, mostly for the larger engine.

Good luck with your shopping!


----------



## pfn (Dec 24, 2010)

When it get cold, really cold, you'll like warm hands but it's not the reason to buy a model you believe inferior. Get what you want, just get it trackless. Your muscles will thank you.


----------



## Skeet Shooter (Oct 2, 2014)

^^^ Thanks for the suggestion... I don't think my muscles will have a problem... Used to be a competition weight lifter... Now adays, not so much, but never had a problem moving any of my machines. I dislike losing traction and having to shimmy shake a machine though...


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

As an owner of a smaller tracked Honda unit, they are not as bad as some portray, to turn. 

Sure, on dry pavement, they can be a handful, but on snow covered pavement they slide as easy solid axle wheeled machine. There is a trick to figuring out how push one side, and hold one handle back, as you power around the turn. And yes, I have used the Honda one handed, only to hold the control handles down, after I adjusted the speed of the machine. 

Don't get me wrong, warm hands are nice, but not feeling fatigued after a night of fighting mother nature, and have a good set of gloves are something that makes me happier. I can use my gloves for other things, like when I scrape my windows, get wood, or carry in the groceries.


----------



## lclement (Jun 23, 2014)

Freezn said:


> Extra tight tolerance between the impeller and the auger housing account for the long distance snow discharge on Honda two stage snow blowers.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## lclement (Jun 23, 2014)

If you have deep snow, a steep hill, or a long straight away tracks are nice. Tracks are also nice to scrape the bottom layer from pavement because they don’t slip as bad as wheels. They have much more traction but that’s also what makes them harder to maneuver. 

IMO tracks seem to push right on through no matter what when wheels can ride up or spin. If you have a hydrostatic drive it’s hard to beat that for tough snow, ice, EOD, etc…

However if you have short distances, no hills, and make tight turns often wheels might be easier on you. 

I have one with tracks for those bigger jobs and one with wheels for smaller driveways (bought both used) and smaller snowfalls. My only complaint about the wheeled unit is the friction disc drive… if it gets wet I lose the self-propel because the disc is slipping but that does not happen often thankfully. You don’t have that issue with a hydrostatic drive.


----------



## Skeet Shooter (Oct 2, 2014)

I have two properties... My investment property has a bitch of a hill.. And I may have to keep the honda there, (although I really don't want to as I'd rather have it near by) Tracks will be super helpful... Either way, I'm definitely going with Tracks... I can't stand feeling fatigued all the time after I blow snow at my house, all because of trying to keep pressure on the bucket...


----------



## lclement (Jun 23, 2014)

I have several properties as well. I bought some good folding aluminum ramps for truck. I simply drive the blowers up the ramps into the truck an go to another property. I did this for many snow falls last year and it worked well. 

This way you could keep your Honda close at all times 

You could also use a trailer


----------



## Skeet Shooter (Oct 2, 2014)

^^^ Unfortunately I don't have a truck or even a vehicle with 4x4... However I do have really good snow tires on my BMW that seems to get me to anything as long as the road has less than 4" of snow on it. If worse came to worse, I could always get my Dad to pick me up in his rav4 which was great in the snow.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Check out hitch carriers. I know that the B-mer probably does not have a hitch, so this might help with your dad's vehicle. 

Ultra-Tow Adjustable Cargo Carrier with Ramps | Receiver Hitch Cargo Carriers| Northern Tool + Equipment


----------



## Skeet Shooter (Oct 2, 2014)

^^^ Thanks, my father actually has a carrier just like that already, but since he has a new Rav, he hasnt put the hitch on yet... I can't put it on my car either since Its a BMW sedan... That would be funky looking haha..

Anyway... I went out and tested the Honda Yesterday... It is very nice,a little hard to maneuver, but it was on gravel and dry obviously... A few take aways... 
Honda definitely should re-engineer their controls... Why in the **** is the speed control on the same side as the clutch?... I guess maybe it has to do with the chute directional control?

Its a little slow speed wise, but I do like the hydrostatic on it!! Today I'm going to take a look at a non-tracked version of the Pro Hydro 28"... I want to look and see what the differences are in the impeller and design.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Skeet Shooter;281369Why in the **** is the speed control on the same side as the clutch?... I guess maybe it has to do with the chute directional control?[/QUOTE said:


> Is the Honda HS928 you are looking at a USA or Canada-market model?


----------



## Skeet Shooter (Oct 2, 2014)

Usa


----------



## Skeet Shooter (Oct 2, 2014)

Alrighty then... So I went and looked at a Hydro Pro Ariens 28 yesterday... non-track... As I suspected, they wanted a lot more money for it than I was prepared to spend. The tracked version was $3100 before taxes, which would bring it close to $3300...

Sooo I looked it over, and while I was impressed of the build quality, I definitely notice that the clearance and design of the impeller was inferior to the Honda... 

The Honda was definitely tighter and the impeller blades seemed to have been designed better. Also the Ariens seemed to have a weight issue... Almost all of the weight fell on the rear and even with a much heavier construction bucket, it was very easy to tip the machine backwards, which leaves me to believe that if I hit any hard packed snow, I'll be in the same situation as I am with my Husqvarna, where i have to applie down pressuire constantly, thus increasing my fatigue... 

Its not all bad though. Honda definitely should take a page out of Ariens book regarding the controls. Way more intuitive, and their new chute control is very easy to use and quickly adjusts direction. 

Needless to say, I will be going with the Honda... I will post a picture once I get it.


----------



## Marty013 (Mar 14, 2014)

as someone else already said.. budget allowing.. buy a honda 
at work we have a small old HS-something (cant remember the number right now) its TINY compared to my machine.. and well.. id have a tough time telling you which moves snow faster.. one pass of mine.. or a pass and a half of the honda..


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

This is an interesting thread to me because these were my two candidates as well. I never did find a hydro Ariens to lay hands on but did find a high end tracked model at one dealer. I was distinctly unimpressed with the chute controls; I found them clunky and balky. The Honda on the other hand was very smooth and mechanical.

My negatives for the Ariens were the feel of the chute controls, the headlight shines right up in one's eyes, and I read online that the hydrostatic drive hardly moves the machine in reverse. I could rig something for the light easily enough but it makes me suspect how well engineered the rest of it is. And, one negative review does not mean the hydro drive is necessarily bad, but again it throws a bit of suspicion in there. And then there is that price.

Positives for the Ariens are American assembly (the engine is Chinese I think but then all of them are anymore), the tilt adjustment is hand-operated, easy as pie to use, and has 5 settings, and I really like the look of those tracks. 

Positives for the Honda are the feel and operation of the controls, the reputation of the company, small engines and equipment, crazy high resale value, and several bazillion positive reviews online. Negatives are price - but only relative to non-hydro, non-track models - and only 3 tilt adjustment settings. Also I wish it had skids on the auger box but it does accomodate them so it is easily remedied.

I bought the Honda.  

Aside: After searching high and low for a tracked hydro Ariens and not finding one, and after making my purchase, I visited a neighbor; lo and behold, there in his garage was a brand new 32" pro hydro Ariens!


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Skeet Shooter said:


> ^^^ Thanks, my father actually has a carrier just like that already, but since he has a new Rav, he hasnt put the hitch on yet... I can't put it on my car either since Its a BMW sedan... That would be funky looking haha..
> 
> Anyway... I went out and tested the Honda Yesterday... It is very nice,a little hard to maneuver, but it was on gravel and dry obviously... A few take aways...
> Honda definitely should re-engineer their controls... Why in the **** is the speed control on the same side as the clutch?... I guess maybe it has to do with the chute directional control?
> ...


Ahh, that would be the ultimate mark of a high class red neck. 

And yes I agree, there is some room for innovation at Honda. Not only with the controls, but also with trigger steering. Especially with the heavier machines.


----------



## lclement (Jun 23, 2014)

Skeet Shooter said:


> ^^^ Thanks, my father actually has a carrier just like that already, but since he has a new Rav, he hasnt put the hitch on yet... I can't put it on my car either since Its a BMW sedan... That would be funky looking haha..
> 
> Anyway... I went out and tested the Honda Yesterday... It is very nice,a little hard to maneuver, but it was on gravel and dry obviously... A few take aways...
> Honda definitely should re-engineer their controls... Why in the **** is the speed control on the same side as the clutch?... I guess maybe it has to do with the chute directional control?
> ...


I was just going to mention a bumper carriage, that should so the trick! Or you could find an old truck during the summer months when prices are cheaper. I think you made a great decision going Honda.


----------



## Skeet Shooter (Oct 2, 2014)

I almost purchased a 08' 4runnerr as a secondary vehicle, but then realized spending almost $18K on something like that and paying insurance on it and everything else (property taxes are high where I live) was not worth it... And I wouldnt be getting a new snowblower out of the deal haha.

Soooo I am going to the dealer today after work and throwing the cash down to buy the 928... Its a bit painful to part with that much cash, but I feel better knowing that I will not have to worry about snow removal again, and that its basically the best that money can buy in a non-comercial/industrial snowblower... 

To be honest, I really wish I could have a Full Boxed Kubota tractor with a 3-point snowblower on it... THat would be serious overkill, but massively amazing to have!


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

Congratulations on your decision! I hope it works out for you. Especially since I made the same one. 


Skeet Shooter said:


> To be honest, I really wish I could have a Full Boxed Kubota tractor with a 3-point snowblower on it... THat would be serious overkill, but massively amazing to have!


A man after my own heart. I drool over Kubotas. Wife won't let me spend 'household' money on one though, so I save, and I wait. And I drool.


----------



## Skeet Shooter (Oct 2, 2014)

Purchased it from my local dealer and will be delivered tomorrow... Interestingly enough, I was joking around with the guy and saying "Hey have you seen those Hybrid Honda blowers?" He said, yea I've sold a few of those...

So now there are clearly rich people around me who have $8K snowblowers... Wow...


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

If money were no object......

Toro | Groundsmaster® 7200/7210 Polar Trac™ System

Or this for fun, but I think it needs a bigger blade.


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

Skeet Shooter said:


> Purchased it from my local dealer and will be delivered tomorrow... Interestingly enough, I was joking around with the guy and saying "Hey have you seen those Hybrid Honda blowers?" He said, yea I've sold a few of those...
> 
> So now there are clearly rich people around me who have $8K snowblowers... Wow...


One of my local Honda dealers sold a few too. Municipalities, schools, that kind of thing.


db9938 said:


> If money were no object......


 Not sure I could ever justify either one of those, even in my wildest imagination!


----------



## Skeet Shooter (Oct 2, 2014)

db9938 said:


> If money were no object......
> 
> Toro | GroundsmasterÂ® 7200/7210 Polar Tracâ„¢ System
> 
> ...


omg YES!!! But with the snowblower attachment for it... That would be so freaking awesome!


And As promised... Here is the new blower tucked safely away in my garage...









Only one question... i think I need to adjust the skids a bit... they are making marks on my pavement... Did anyone replace the skids with delrin or some other plastic? Like these: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NON-ABRASIVE-SKID-SHOES-FOR-HONDA-2-STAGE-SNOWBLOWER-/120762672004


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Yes, but also remember that these metal shoes will actually be riding on a thin layer of snow and ice. That said, some do make the switch.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Aug 30, 2014)

Skeet Shooter said:


> omg YES!!! But with the snowblower attachment for it... That would be so freaking awesome!
> 
> 
> And As promised... Here is the new blower tucked safely away in my garage...
> ...



Looking good


----------



## lclement (Jun 23, 2014)

Congrats! Any frost to toss yet?


----------



## Skeet Shooter (Oct 2, 2014)

So far no snow to toss just yet... We received about 1" where I was (if that) and anything that hit the pavement or sidewalks instantly melted... Either way I was prepared. 

I brought my old Husqvarna snowblower over to my investment property and gassed it up with salt on deck. At home I filled up my Honda and have prepped my car with its Snow tires... When you have a RWD BMW... You need Snow tires for the little stuff... Thats why I have Nokian Hakkapeliita's on mine... They work pretty well...


----------



## EarthWindandFire (Nov 11, 2014)

In my opinion the Honda Hybrid 1332 will not hold resale value like a regular Honda. I've seen one out West for sale and they were asking $4k. 

Ariens= Good.

Honda= Better.

Yamaha= Best.


----------



## Skeet Shooter (Oct 2, 2014)

I looked into the Yamaha, but no one in our area sells them... I think only Canada?


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Aug 30, 2014)

Skeet Shooter said:


> I looked into the Yamaha, but no one in our area sells them... I think only Canada?


Yeah Canada only, they must feel there's not a profitable enough market here in the states which is probably correct.


----------



## EarthWindandFire (Nov 11, 2014)

It's true, the Canadians not only have fancier versions of the Honda snowblowers but they also have Yamaha's which haven't been sold here since the mid 90's.


----------



## lclement (Jun 23, 2014)

I could see Yamaha's selling in northern boarder states but i bet they figure that with added competition from Honda why bother? The other issue is setting up a dealer network for repairs and service which Honda already has a very established network in the states.


----------



## lclement (Jun 23, 2014)

Skeet Shooter said:


> So far no snow to toss just yet... We received about 1" where I was (if that) and anything that hit the pavement or sidewalks instantly melted... Either way I was prepared.
> 
> I brought my old Husqvarna snowblower over to my investment property and gassed it up with salt on deck. At home I filled up my Honda and have prepped my car with its Snow tires... When you have a RWD BMW... You need Snow tires for the little stuff... Thats why I have Nokian Hakkapeliita's on mine... They work pretty well...


We got 2-3 inches last Sat, i got the ariens 7524 out and did the driveway quickly but didn't get a chance to run the Honda 1132 yet. Its ready though!


----------



## EarthWindandFire (Nov 11, 2014)

You'll never find someone that regrets buying a Honda. 

As my wife says, "nothing is more expensive than cheap furniture."


----------

